# Should I shoot foam sealant here?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Are you sure you shouldn't be working on venting.


----------



## fastsvo (May 31, 2017)

There are no soffit vents anywhere in the eaves. Originally the house relied on the gable end vents for both intake and exhaust. Since, replacing the roof, additional intake and exhaust vents were put into place.


These old houses were always built a little "drafty", but I doubt they were relying on that for air intake needs.


----------

